
What is tech stack of HackerNews? - yuechen
what is tech stack of HackerNews?
php??
======
Kinnard
HN is one of the few places Arc, pg's own dialect of lisp runs in production.

Check out pg's page on arc to learn more:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/arc.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/arc.html)

This is a good place to start:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/hundred.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/hundred.html)

One of the other places arc runs in production is the arc-forum:
[http://www.arclanguage.com/forum](http://www.arclanguage.com/forum)

Arc-language github:
[https://github.com/arclanguage](https://github.com/arclanguage)

------
nostrademons
Arc ([http://www.arclanguage.com/](http://www.arclanguage.com/)), I believe,
running on top of Racket ([https://racket-lang.org/](https://racket-
lang.org/)). Unless they changed it since it was made public.

------
smt88
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_\(programming_language\))

------
Kinnard
Here's a look at the actual out of data source:
[https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki/blob/master/lib/news.a...](https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki/blob/master/lib/news.arc)

